# Shooting Clay Ammo



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Okay. Every day for the past 5 days I have taken to going out to the back yard with my morning coffee and shooting off about 25-30 rounds and keeping count. I'm doing this for another member who asked me if I'd see how many shots I got from a bandset he made. . .
Well, while I was at it this morning, I decided to make a quick video about shooting clay ammo at a chalk-drawn target with my little pocket shooter, then showing how easy it washes off.
Only thing is: I forgot I hadn't gotten dressed yet!









So here I am in all my slovenly glory.


. . . After you finish laughing, I hope you noticed how you can record your grouping like with a paper target. I think I had stage fright or something cuz I can actually shoot better that this. This was from about 8 or 10 yards back. But I think the grouping shows that the balls were flying pretty straight. Also, see how easy you can clean up? Good setup for city dwellers I say.

Thanks for looking.

P.S. I really am a LOT more handsome than this.


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Okay. Every day for the past 5 days I have taken to going out to the back yard with my morning coffee and shooting off about 25-30 rounds and keeping count. I'm doing this for another member who asked me if I'd see how many shots I got from a bandset he made. . .
> Well, while I was at it this morning, I decided to make a quick video about shooting clay ammo at a chalk-drawn target with my little pocket shooter, then showing how easy it washes off.
> Only thing is: I forgot I hadn't gotten dressed yet!
> 
> ...


You are dressed as a stick leaning on what appears to be a furnace filter... strange people here on the forum


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Click on the picture another box opens and the video plays


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Good video ,its nice to see slingshooting.
Ohh you just need to move the circle so the shots would be on the middle hehe.


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Click on the picture another box opens and the video plays


T'ja! Ah noes







but what phun izzit if ya can't tease just a wee witto bit?


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Would have never know it was your pajamas if you hadn't said.







I don't look any better most all the time and they are my regular clothes!!!


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Clay ammo is great! I love it for shorter ranges. Thanks for the video.


----------

